# Talking to her



## Jimbow1995 (Jul 27, 2010)

Well the goal I'm setting myself is to finally talk to the girl I really like at school. I'm giving myself till Friday so that's 2days to achieve this. I'm not sure if I will succeed because I've been trying for the last 2years but I seem to be getting really close now and this goal maybe the added force needed to do it.

I defently need all the luck I can get with this.


----------



## LucasM (Dec 2, 2010)

Good luck! Keep us updated with the results


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

Good luck man, 

keep it simple stupid.


----------



## the Prince of nowhere (Aug 11, 2010)

My best of wishes to you, but you do not have to put a timer on yourself, take your time.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

I can't wait to find out what happens with this......

good luck, you can do it!


----------



## Jimbow1995 (Jul 27, 2010)

Thanks for all the good luck message but well I tried but it never happened :/ 

I can't say I had no chances because I have. I just wimped out as usual. I had the perfect chance, when I say prefect I mean it. After school me and her where a few classes apart and we got let go at the same time. She was on her own and so was I. We where pretty much walking next to each other. I just clamed up and couldn't say anything. I was shaking knowing this was my moment. I just couldn't do it. I kept telling myself give yourself a second again and again. Then before I knew it we went are separate ways. 

I've been home just over an hour now and Ive been beating myself up mentally about this great chance I had. I feel so pathetic I couldnt even say hi or anything. 

I feel like it will never happen as the same happen every time I get a chance :/


----------



## Jimbow1995 (Jul 27, 2010)

Has anyone been through a similar thing and/or got any tips? Or even just an experience would make me feel better knowing I'm not alone.


----------



## mbp86 (May 11, 2010)

My tip talk to her before its too late


----------



## LucasM (Dec 2, 2010)

Jimbow1995 said:


> Has anyone been through a similar thing and/or got any tips? Or even just an experience would make me feel better knowing I'm not alone.


Buddy, don't worry. I'm sure almost every guy here has gone through the same thing (I know I have). You just gotta go in with an "I don't give a flying ****" attitude (easier said than done, i agree). It would be better to do this sooner rather than later, but I promise you won't regret asking her out. But you WILL regret NOT asking her out. Don't wait for it too be too late (like I did). Just be casual about it.


----------



## JayDontCareEh (Jul 16, 2007)

Good luck to you, brave sir. It's not too late.


----------



## Jimbow1995 (Jul 27, 2010)

That moment I explain in my previous post ^ has been like haunting me all night. All I can think about is how much of a chance I missed and how I failed. I can't stop thinking about how I should of done things differently.

Is this normal or normal for people with SA?


----------



## mbp86 (May 11, 2010)

Normal for all, next time just talk to her so you don't feel bad again. Easier said than done but you got to take the first step.


----------



## xRachel (Dec 12, 2010)

Good luck! d:


----------



## Rizo (Dec 12, 2010)

Go get the girl!


----------



## GatorNic (Dec 15, 2010)

Jimbow1995 said:


> That moment I explain in my previous post ^ has been like haunting me all night. All I can think about is how much of a chance I missed and how I failed. I can't stop thinking about how I should of done things differently.
> 
> Is this normal or normal for people with SA?


Its normal for most people I think.. But I think it may be even more common for ppl with SA (at least for me it is). I over-analyze everything and some nights my thoughts keep me up late. I think you should write down the thoughts you have that make you avoid talking to her. From there.. ask yourself questions to dispute each thought. For instance..if one of your thoughts is "If i ask her out, she'll say no" You can ask yourself a few questions, such as.. "Do I know for certain she will say no?" Keep disputing your thoughts until you've come up with rational thoughts that'll put things into a more objective perspective. The problem with our negative thoughts is that many times they're biased.. they're negative and they inherently hold a lot of assumptions that we may not know for sure but that we're convinced are fact. I am confident that you can strike up a conversation with her  Go for it! You'll be so proud of yourself !


----------



## Jimbow1995 (Jul 27, 2010)

GatorNic said:


> Its normal for most people I think.. But I think it may be even more common for ppl with SA (at least for me it is). I over-analyze everything and some nights my thoughts keep me up late. I think you should write down the thoughts you have that make you avoid talking to her. From there.. ask yourself questions to dispute each thought. For instance..if one of your thoughts is "If i ask her out, she'll say no" You can ask yourself a few questions, such as.. "Do I know for certain she will say no?" Keep disputing your thoughts until you've come up with rational thoughts that'll put things into a more objective perspective. The problem with our negative thoughts is that many times they're biased.. they're negative and they inherently hold a lot of assumptions that we may not know for sure but that we're convinced are fact. I am confident that you can strike up a conversation with her  Go for it! You'll be so proud of yourself !


This is some real good advice that Im gunna start using soon as possible.

But do you or anyone else know any conversation starters or how to find one? 
I feel this is one big hold backs really.

Any help would be much appreciated


----------

